# What up from Washington State



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2010)

New here thought this was a really cool place since im into both aviation and WWII related things. I'm Tim from Washington State and turn 29 tomorrow on Veteran's Day..pretty cool day to have a birthday on.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2010)

where in WA state? I'm in Chehalis.

welcome to the forum, btw. lol


----------



## imalko (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome Tim. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2010)

Chehalis..we'll i'll be damned! I'm just by way of you east in the Wenatchee Valley. We got our first skiff of snow yesterday..but it didnt stick around for long when they sun came out.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tim.....


----------



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Chehalis..we'll i'll be damned! I'm just by way of you east in the Wenatchee Valley. We got our first skiff of snow yesterday..but it didnt stick around for long when they sun came out.



haha! awesome! and I made a mistake. I meant I'm in Centralia, but that's still pretty close


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the board. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2010)

I originally grew up in Moses Lake I really miss that place..its like after I moved there after high school 10 years ago, Japan Airlines soon left there after and the Japanese population just disappeared..it's quite sad actually..that town's economy was held down big time by the Japanese and now it's just crap and overran by gangs drug trafficking. it used to be a nice area..not anymore though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Timothy welcome. I was born and raised in Seattle, living in PA now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard Tim.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2010)

G'day Tim. Welcome aboard.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the group, Tim!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got a good buddy in Moses Lake working for the local silicon factory. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I've got a good buddy in Moses Lake working for the local silicon factory. Welcome to the forum.



Yeah Moses Lake is long forgotten to me. Only thing to remember is the past and that's it. So where at in WA you live? on the west side?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Tim, welcome to the family


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Yeah Moses Lake is long forgotten to me. Only thing to remember is the past and that's it. So where at in WA you live? on the west side?



Yep. Federal Way just north of Tacoma and east of Norpoint.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2010)

it's been snowing on and off all day here with some rain..Attended the Veteran's Day parade freezing my butt off but we all had some hot cocoa to keep us warm..It may be my birthday today but let's not forget what this day is really all about..It's about those who've served sacrificed everything they had (their lives) to make sure we stay and continue to be the country that we are today. I got to meet some really neat people today and it was a humbling experience.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Tim, I come from Kent myself. Hot damn!


----------

